# tunnistekuva



## jonquiliser

> Tutustu laajennetun todellisuuden sovellukseemme oheisen tunnistekuvan ... avulla.



Tietääkö joku mistä on kyse? Ajattelin ensin että kyse olisi QR-koodista mutta googlatessani sanan ei vaikutakaan siltä. Mikä olisi vastine englanniksi (taikka ruotsiksi)?


----------



## Finland

Hei!

Olen nähnyt tunnistekuvaa käytettävän parinkin eri englanninkielisen termin suomennoksena. Esim. avatar,  mug shot, thumbnail... Mainitsemassasi yhteydessä sana tuntuu aika oudolta, enkä osaa kontekstia tuntematta oikein arvailla, mistä siinä on kyse. Voisiko "tunnistekuvan avulla" tarkoittaa "klikkaamalla kuvaa" tms.?

HTH
S


----------



## jonquiliser

Joo siis tosiaan itsekään en osannut arvailla lauseen kontekstistakaan mistä oli kyse. Mutta sain selville että laajennetun todellisuuden yhteydessä käytetään tietynlaisia kuvia joita oma laite tunnistaa kun niitä osoittaa. Englanniksi sana on "marker", ja kuvat voi olla eri tyyppiä, mutta monesti muistuttavat QR-koodeja joskin enemmän näyttävät kuvilta kuin "vain" koodeilta. Tässä yksi esimerkki (figure 2). 

Kiitos sulle kuitenkin vastauksesta!


----------



## Spongiformi

jonquiliser said:


> Joo siis tosiaan itsekään en osannut arvailla lauseen kontekstistakaan mistä oli kyse. Mutta sain selville että laajennetun todellisuuden yhteydessä käytetään tietynlaisia kuvia joita oma laite tunnistaa kun niitä osoittaa. Englanniksi sana on "marker", ja kuvat voi olla eri tyyppiä, mutta monesti muistuttavat QR-koodeja joskin enemmän näyttävät kuvilta kuin "vain" koodeilta. Tässä yksi esimerkki (figure 2).



Jos lähihistoria on meille mitään opettanut, niin niitä varmaankin kutsutaan Suomessa jatkossa markkereiksi, mikäli AR alkaa yleistyä ja se on englanniksi yleisin nimitys. Joku aina yrittää keksiä hyvän suomenkielisen sanan, mutta todellisuudessa tässä globaalissa maailmassa porukka lukee englannninkielisiä tekstejä aiheesta niin paljon, että yksinkertainen väännös on yksinkertaisin, eikä kenenkään tarvitse erikseen muistella käännöstä.


----------

